# Fireplace w/ TV focus point. Stone to ceiling or not? POLL



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

6fthook, Would it be possible for you to post a picture of the area at your house where the fireplace will be? :detective: It's hard to tell by just the example photo's that you posted. There's so much variation with the ceiling height'sand room setup ...

-Paul


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sir MixAlot said:


> 6fthook, Would it be possible for you to post a picture of the area at your house where the fireplace will be? :detective: It's hard to tell by just the example photo's that you posted. There's so much variation with the ceiling height'sand room setup ...
> 
> -Paul


Extremely important. And what width of stone wall makes sense? What width of wide screen TV APPLIANCE makes sense to you today may not be enough to you tomorrow. You must keep up with the Jones? Or just decide to take it down in a month or a few years. You are stuck with stone. 

I don't own a television but am a designer---not interior but I work with many. I get everything I need to watch via my computer including breaking news, movies and tv shows not even licensed for tv yet---some actually good. Legally.

I watch them via a projector the size of cigarette pack and fed from either my laptop or smartphone. It projects a crystal sharp image 100 inches wide or so against a nice surfaced white wall or two in my place. I travel with it and have been known to use it against a garage door in hoods where kids gathered and needed to be silenced so I could talk with their parents. 

My model? I got it doing beta tests years ago but I think the new retail ones go for $800 by the time you buy the cables and so forth. 

Is it as clear and sharp as yours? Dunno. It is laser though. 

My point is, I guess, I thing you limit any options going with two much stone. 

That thing adds nothing but a square of black to your room over the fireplace? And they are at a neck crooking place up there when you think about it. 

One thing I loved about your second photo is the interior designer tried to adjust for this by turning all the seating away from the two conflicting focal elements. You do know, if you don't keep up with technology, your real estate agent, when it comes time for you to sell the house, will have to describe why you expanded stone to make a flat screen look in place?


----------

